# Ladies of Berthoud Pass 2012 Calendar



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Friends of Berthoud Pass has a 2012 calendar showcasing 12 or our female members and instructors in scantily clad outfits. Great to have over your tuning bench, get one for your mom. $15 shipped. Proceeds go to Friends of Berthoud Pass to help us continue our free avalanche education classes. You can buy them online here.

In addition, add "November" to the comment line and Miss November will personally sign the calendar for you!


----------

